# Topics > Pet tech >  Petvation, smart automatic pet door

## Airicist2

youtube.com/channel/UCRSi111o2K1VYzhDctS77eg

facebook.com/Petvation

"Petvation- The Smart Automatic Pet Door Powered with AI" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/petvation

----------


## Airicist2

Petvation - The Smart Automatic Pet Door powered with AI

May 26, 2022




> Combined with advanced facial recognition tech and app, Petvation provides a brand new access experience for your furry friends.
> 
> With the Petvation, keep your home and your pets safe from unwanted critters and injuries.  
> Take control of who comes in, and when.

----------

